#  > Technical Interaction >  > Educational >  >  Ssc result 2015

## sunilkuuon

Staff Selection Commission (SSC), the competent body to recruit candidates for various Governmental pots, has declared various results for the examination conducted by it recently. The SSC RESULT 2015 includes results for Recruitment of women Constables (GD) in various Defense forces like BSF, CISF, CRPF and SSB for the year 2011 declared on June 11th, constables (GD) in BSF, CISF, CRPF and SSB for the year 2011 declared on 2nd June 2015 and for the post of JE in Civil, Mechanical, Electrical and QS & C trade for the year 2014 for which the final result has been declared. 
Candidates can view their results by visiting the official website of SSC





  Similar Threads: JEE-Advance 2015 Result CBSE 2015 Exam Result CBSE Board 2015 Exam Result

----------

